

Browser plugin that adds NSA-trolling keywords to the URLs you load - zebra
http://boingboing.net/2013/09/18/browser-plugin-that-adds-nsa-t.html

======
bandy
He would have started with a better keyword list if he'd cribbed the
spook.lines file from Emacs' spook.el extension. I've been using this since
the eighties in various places, as have others.

~~~
clemc
At least here it keeps it simple for most of the people to use it!

